
Show HN: KeyCombiner – Organize, learn, and practice keyboard shortcuts - tkainrad
https://keycombiner.com/
======
tkainrad
Hi HN!

I spent much of my social distancing free time on a new web application to
organize, learn, and practice keyboard shortcuts.

Before KeyCombiner, I had a Notion database of all keyboard shortcuts that I
use. This was already a nice way to identify inconsistencies and change
shortcuts in some applications so that I could use the same combinations as
often as possible.

However, a generic database is tedious to maintain. KeyCombiner makes it very
easy to create a collection with all your shortcuts by allowing to import from
a growing list of public collections. Just select what you want and import to
a personal collection.

In addition, KeyCombiner provides value on top of these personal and public
collections. There are interactive training features to learn new shortcuts
and to improve your skills with the ones you already know. During these
trainings, KeyCombiner gathers detailed statistics, even recording the number
of milliseconds you take for a specific key combination. It uses this data to
calculate confidence values for each keyboard shortcut in your personal
collections so you can quickly see where you are taking too long or frequently
make mistakes.

I made this because I believe that typing proficiency is important for a
software engineer. In fact, I love that a part of our job has to do with
manual skills. Improving these physical skills is a nice change from learning
new technologies and tools.

During developing and testing KeyCombiner, I have learned many new keyboard
shortcuts and gotten a lot faster with some that I already knew. For example,
I was frequently making mistakes when typing ctrl+x/c/v because I was using my
pointer finger for all of them. KeyCombiner highlighted this problem that I
have since eliminated.

I would love some feedback. At this point, it is completely free to use. I do
have some hopes to be able to make a paid plan eventually, but the core
features will always be free.

